# The Kel-Lite legacy?



## ABTOMAT (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been hearing lots of different stories about what happened to Kel-Lite and its designs over the years. Does anyone have a history of Kel-Lite and what what happened to its various designs, or what lights were in the company's product line?

By the way, anyone know what a beat-up 4D Kel-Lite would be worth these days?


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 10, 2004)

I know that Elvis was once a Kel-lite owner and proponent till he broke his (details here) and I read somewhere that the patents for the Kel-lite were sold to Brinkmann and were incorporated, with improvements, into the first version of the Brinkmann Rebel. That's about All I know though. I am sure someone else here will know. 

Tad


----------



## Empath (Feb 10, 2004)

The rights to Kel-Lite are now held by Brinkmann, and exists in it's latest incarnation as the Brinkmann Legend D and C cell flashlights. I've heard that the rights were first purchased from Kel-Lite by Nordic, and then purchased by Brinkmann. I've bought Brinkmann Legends before that contained a little pamplet explaining the development of the Keller/Legend flashlights. 

I assume that Keller is still working for Maglite, but something interesting I recently noticed is that some of the lights manufactured by ASP are patented by Keller, including the family of Sapphire LED flashlights. Maybe someone else here knows what the relationship is with Keller, Maglite, and ASP.


----------



## Tombeis (Feb 10, 2004)

It has been a long time, but I believe the Kel-Lite was manufactured in the Cleveland Ohio area. I remember going to a store on Pearl Road in Strongsville ( a suburb of Cleveland) where the owner was turning out aluminum flashlights on a lathe. 

A friend of mine owned a private security firm and he bought several Kel-Lites at that time. He passed away last year and when his home was cleaned out, I found two old Kel-Lites in the trash. I sent them to someone on the CPF who had one, and wanted to start a collection. 

One of the Kel-Lites was a single D cell with a head size slightly smaller then the Maglite. 

The second Kel-Lite was a three cell with a large diameter head. I would guess around four inches in diameter.

As I recall the CPF members name that I sent the lights to was " Rycen." I don't see him posting anymore.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 10, 2004)

Oops, you're right Empath, It was the Legend not the Rebel, I got my lights screwed up.

Tad


----------



## guncollector (Feb 11, 2004)

I've been passed down a 3D Kel-Lite, that's still functionally ok, but the exterior annodizing has seen better days.

Anyone know where I can get it re-annodized (without costing an arm and a leg)? I don't care about preserving collector's value--hell, this sample's too beat up anyway.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2004)

The only Kel-Lite I've ever seen (don't have one) was made in Barstow, California. I don't know if they started there or moved there. Does anybody know when they were first made? Were they sold in regular stores or gun stores or ?? I've tried to get one on eBay but have always been outbid.
Kirk


----------



## dano (Feb 11, 2004)

Donal Keller "invented" the aluminum bodied flashlight in 1968, primarily as a defensive impact weapon for police officers. He also invented the B-lite, which came apart in sections, and the Pro-Lite, the first rechargeable flashlight.

Eventually he started Legend Flashlight, which incorporated many of the original Kel-Lite designs, only updated. Legend was then sold to Brinkmann. Donald Keller is currently a designer for Mag.

--dan


----------



## Harrkev (Feb 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dano said:*Donald Keller is currently a designer for Mag.

[/ QUOTE ]

**EDITED** This thread WILL NOT turn into another MAG bashing thread.
--dan


----------



## Double_A (Feb 11, 2004)

I bought my Dad one of those old B-Lites back in the early 1970's. It was a 3-D cell model with a huge diameter head on it! The thing was a beast! The tube's walls were probibly 3/16 inch thick! I would guess it weighed double what a 3D cell Maglight would. The switch was it's weak point it I remember.

GregR


----------



## rycen (Feb 11, 2004)

I am still here and still have my Kel Lites!Thanks to Tombeis I now have a 3D,1D,2 7C and a bunch of parts.I have some old paperwork so I will see if there is any info.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 11, 2004)

What do they go for on ebay?
Jerry


----------



## dano (Feb 11, 2004)

One post was edited above in this thread. This thread will not turn into a Maglite bashing thread. Keep it on topic, please.

--dan


----------



## JerryM (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a 3C Kel Lite. It is not as bright as the Mag lites, but it has been reliable for about 30 years. 

When I turn it on it shines on what I aim at.

Jerry


----------



## Gene (Feb 11, 2004)

I purchased a 3XD celled Kel in the middle '70's. They were not all that bright but they were as bright as anything in that time period including the mags. What has not been brought up here is that they were very THICK walled! When I bought that Kel-Lite I was SO impressed at how thick and sturdier it felt compared to the mags! 

I've told this story before but since Kel-Lites seem to always surface now and then, I thought I'd bring it up again. I remember showing my motorcycle riding bud at the time, my new purchase of that Kel-Lite. He was impressed with it's build quality but that was about it. He liked his mag but didn't like how easy the bulbs "popped" when they were dropped. We were out in front of his house that night and I asked him to throw his mag "on" down his street! We were young and crazy in those days and he did and as soon as it hit asphalt, the light went out. I then threw my new Kel down the street and it hopped and bounced but when it came to rest, it was still lit!

I know Kels didn't have a shock insulated bezel but I swear, this story actually happened! I kept that Kel for another 15 years and finally during a crisis, I loaned it to a guy and it was never returned.

We are all obsessed with "light weight" but I would pay a premium now for really thick walled lights! I have to admit though that that stupid plastic slide switch sticking out from the barrel of the Kel was it's weakest point!


----------



## JerryM (Feb 11, 2004)

Interesting, Gene. 
I am surprised that the switch has caused no trouble with my light, but it hasn't.
My light is a 3C, but it is much shorter than a 3 cell Mag. It is about the length of my 2C Mag.

I changed the bulb to see if a new Kryton or Xenon bulb would make it as bright as the Mags, but they did not and they would not focus a tight center. So I just keep my not so bright Kel Lite that is built like a tank. And it keeps working. I don't remember that I have ever had to replace a bulb, but I probably have.

Jerry


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 11, 2004)

I think I answered part of my question about the value--$5.50. Just bought one off eBay.

Not to bring my thread into Mag-bashing (I'm a fan of the lights, taking into account the realities of the design), but what exactly would a designer do over there? Working on the next Magnum Star bulb?


----------



## exultantvictor (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, I have been trying to bring my Kel-Lite back into working condition and am looking for a way to do that. Although the rubber seal at the butt-end is still there, it has been getting way too flattened-out (by age I suppose).

My Kel-Lite is Black, is a 4-D Model, the replacement bulb is long gone and it's a bit corroded (but only lightly) in the inside. If i unscrewed the switch, I'm not sure I could figure out out how to determine if it is inoperable even if I look at it.

Any instruction-sheets around on how to overhaul these babies? I've had it since new (I think I purchased it in late 1980's).

Thanks any tips, guys.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 8, 2007)

Boy, you dug up an old thread. This one's not entirely correct, I've found.

No instruction sheets or overhaul procedures, no parts either. Kel-Lite as a company was last around in 1983 or so. What style of switch do you have? If you want to PM me I can probably talk you through the troubleshooting.


----------



## LPPUSA (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a 5 cell, 3" head Kel-Lite that was made in Barstow,CA it is in pretty good appearance shape since it was in a swat bag for 30 years

Sale interest comment removed. Use CPFMP for selling purposes.


----------

